

WikiLeaks: The Web Unconference - aracena
http://pio.la/platforms/piola/event/wikileaks-the-unconference?ln=en
In "Wikileaks the unconference", anybody from anywhere in the world can share their opinion through a free 30 minute real time presentation using any live video streaming service (Justin.tv, ustream.tv). Join us, share your opinion, and interact with others.
======
diegoremus
it's the role of any society, that intends on keeping updated, to nurture
comprehension and development of such issues. unhappily, governments and
traditional media don't do it. thanks Pio.la for providing such experience ;)

~~~
aracena
Thanks Diego, The main idea is to led people express their opinion. "If the
freedom of speech is taken away then dumb and silent we may be led, like sheep
to the slaughter."

------
linaceballos
A great opportunity to meet and speak about wikileaks!

